# Tried a bunch of "multi tools" before buying the sonicrafter



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Wade


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Wadeh (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the way the accessories change out better on the fein. The Fein has a lever that allowes for quick release. Other than that therre really wasnt much difference in performance at all that I could tell. If memory serves me correctly the Fein cost about $260 at the time and I paid $179.00 for the SoniCrafter 72 piece set. I really liked the fast change that the Fein offers but could not justify the extra $$$$$. The accessories for each are within a buck or 2 of each other. The main reason that I went with the SoniCrafter was that it is sold locally and I can go to the hardware store and get the blades and things versus having to order blades for the Fein or Drive 100+ miles to Denver, CO to a dealer.


----------



## Wadeh (Jan 24, 2010)

One other thing I did forget to mention and I think it applies to pretty much any tool of this type if you happen to slip or touch the blade you will not get cut just a little vibration is all. A big bonus if you have ADD like me…haha


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the old style fein ( before they were called MM's) the dremel, and the Harbor Freight , you may find that other blades DO cross over, for example, Bosch and HF and Dremel blades all have pin holes, the old style fein has no need for those, but the 10MM arbor is the same.

I don't recall the exact fits and swaps, but I keep a jumble of blades and such ( and make my own) and most are somewhat cross compatible. IIRC Sears brand fits many as well.


----------



## Wadeh (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool… Spherer… Thanks for the heads up on the different crossovers. I just assumed that since they all looked different with their pin hole configurations that the blades were proprietary with each manufacturer. The sonicrafters configuration is kind of like a multi point star. Next time I go to Lowes or Home Depot im going to take mine and see if any other brands will fit.

On another note… of the three different ones you have which do you like the best.


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

Wade,
The old Fein is terrible for blade retention, I assume that prompted the change. It has a "finer" osc. and somewhat quieter. The HF is a beast and best bang for the bucks, 39.00 on sale. The dremel is light and var. speed, so I kinda baby it.

All that said, like children, I can't say who is my fav. they all have pluses and flaws.


----------



## Wadeh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweet… Thanks for your input and review. I did see that the HF one is on sale I just might have to grab one for a backup or for real heavy abuse use. I love the HF air nailers and air staplers I get a ton of use out of them they last about 3 to 4 years and for another 15-20 bucks just buy a new one. I think that HF tools are a little under rated.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll just continue using my Fein MM.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the Fein top-line kit and long & short of it is there is no equal. 
None of the other tools have the quality of blades/attachements or tool body Fein does (which is why they are much cheaper too).

I have learned over the years that it makes no sense to buy a tool TWICE so I wait and spend more and get what I should have the first time around FIRST!

The MM is one of those infrequent use tools that it's hard to justify the cost for but when you DO need it it's the ONLY tool that will work for the job. It's those few instances that these things pay for themselves.
Now for such infrequent use I suppose one of the lesser brands would do so it's a trade off. 
FWW just did a shootout with all the other tools and the result pretty much agreed with my take.


----------



## sphere (Feb 6, 2010)

I managed to break my Fein the first day of ownership. I had bought from 7 corners ace back in the day when we didn't have such common web sites and such. Like late 80's.

I had duct boots for HVAC to cut into 3/4" SYP subfloor plywood, and most havc guys used chainsaws back then ( shudder) so I bought the sander that took BLADES! Cool. I got about 3" into the first cut and someting inside snapped. Hadda mail it back, but did get a brandy new one, which I still have , but don't abuse like that.

BTW , I can get a lot of life outta the blades with a Japanese feather file or a small xxxslim taper triangle file. One can also use a cut off wheel in a Dremel to re tooth, or even weld a hunk of Japanese saw blade or hack saw blade to a worn out or damaged blade. I also get cheap PVC pipe saw blades and lop off a hunk with a cut off grinder and drill a 10mm hole..yer all set. Just keep in mind the distance from the arbor to the teeth, being as it oscillates, too far away ( like 3" max) and the blade oscillating too much for good control and power is reduced.

I do such a wide variety of work, that I can easily justify multiple tools , my wife can't, but I can..LOL

Seems that HF has made some huge leaps in quality ( Or China has I should say) I have been pleasantly surprised with some recent buys. We happen to have one close enough I can get my hands on stuff before a buy, that helps immensly in deciding if it really is worth it, and really, the return policy is pretty painless if ya get a lemon.

China is on the verge or world dominance, we may as well get used to it. That cow is long outta the barn.


----------



## clover128 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know - I love my Fein Multimaster.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use the Harbor Freigth version of this tool that I paid a full $29.00 on sale.
I have used and abused it to remodel my home.
I am very happy with it and it comes with a carbide coated blade with which I have cut nails No Problem.
I recommend the HF to anyone who desires a good and inexpensive version of this tool, you will be happy with it.
On the HF, at the beginning I had the issue of the fixation bolt getting loose also. 
I just tighten it more and I never had the issue again.

By the way: I do not work for HF and I get no commission, I just am a satisfied customer.


----------



## adb (Jan 30, 2010)

Some times you just need to cut something in a place no other saw will reach or can do the same way. Nothing special, nothng fancy just needs to be cut. That $29 HF tool has saved me a lot of time trying to figure out another way. I just do it. I quit worrying about if i should have bought a more expensive one. I'm just glad I have one. I think the blades cost too much but that's life. Every tool has it's place.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought the cordless Bosch version of this tool, mainly because of its weight and a closeout deal I got at the time. The big drawback of the Bosch is the run time of the batteries - about 10 minutes on a charge. Since I have two other Bosch 12v Lithium-Ion tools, I have 6 batteries, so it's not a problem. It's powerful enough to do the small jobs I use it for. 
Reading all the reviews on these tools, the Fein is alwas the clear winner, but its price (starting at $400) is an automatic disqualifier for me. Also, their blades are way overpriced. Like the other European tools (Festool, etc.) the quality is there, but you're paying for their cradle-to-grave government. It's worth it to some, I guess. The HF tools are certainly improving in quality, and the price of their oscillating tool is less than a pack of blades for the Fein. I haven't tried the HF blades on my Bosch yet, but plan to try them soon. Looking at the Rockwell and Harbor Freight tools side-by-side, they seem to be identical except the color. I've seen other Rockwell tools which are exactly like their HF counterparts.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Are all of these tools just as loud? I tried a Dremel one at HD on demo and I was surprised at how loud it was.


----------



## jplhomes (Feb 4, 2010)

I also have the fein. A great tool well built. The four hundred price did not bother me but the blades seem to be way overpriced. And yes they all seem to be a bit on the loud side


----------



## jerome (Jan 7, 2010)

Love my sonicrafter so far. Just had about 2 months. Trimming out everything, cutting things in tight spots, etc, etc. 1 thing right away I would change would be put a quick blade change mechanism on it. Unscrewing the screw, putting the blade on just right while tightining it…bah humbug. Not sure if the other brands have a better blade change system.


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

I make use of the soni-crafter and have used the bosch blades in them. They may cost more but they out perform and last at least 5 times longer. The only problem I have incountered so far is having to order more of the velcrow sanding pads for it as it operates at a very much higher oscillating frequency then most sanders. I really prefer it over any sander I have because it can remove wood quickly. The only other sander that comes close to the soni's speed is a rockwell palm. The soni is a rockwell. Terrilynne and I have run these sanders hard 5-6 days a week and I have only had to clean and re-grease 1 bearing in the palm sander.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

Not wanting to reinvent the wheel, I thought I'd just add to this thread.
I just got the Rockwell Sonicrafter for Christmas this year, and have finally gotten around to using it on a project. I had to remove grout between tiles in a hallway, and decided to try using the Sonicrafter.
Man, am I glad I did! I used a provided Carbide tipped bit, and it worked amazingly well…As many have said before me, once you get the hang of letting the tool do the work, it cust through the grout like butter, 
and allowed me to vacuum near the tip with my shop vac as I went, for a great deal less effort than I thought it would take. I haven't tried using the attachment called a dust collector, but its so thin at the tip, I can't envision it would catch much debris, but I like my shop vac hose better anyway.
I really like the look and feel of this tool, and its not very loud as some have mentioned. I have a RotoZip tool that screams a LOT louder than this thing. I wear ear protection and eye protection on every project now.
I think Harbor Freight has cheap blades for similar octagon attachment Multitools. Also, if you check Imperial blades website,
they have a "what kind of attachment do I have?" link that you can use to see what blades work with your type of Multitool… A lot of these have interchangeable blades, and my 72 piece kit had the pin adapters to allow other types of blades to be used with it…yahoo
Anyways, I'm a believer, as I now have to put in new grout, after its quick and easy removal.
this tool just paid for itself in the time I saved, and the minimal effort involved in my grout removal job.
Enjoy,
Steve
p.s. Here's a review of the Rockwell Sonicrafter


----------

